# Made 2 splits , can I add more bees to one



## bill1111 (Jun 24, 2012)

Placed a 5 frame wooden up box on 2 Warre boxes x 2
One has lots of bees bringing pollen into the hive
One has only a few bees gathering pollen
Any way of adding bees to the one with not a lot of pollen gathering bees


----------



## bill1111 (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## bill1111 (Jun 24, 2012)

5 frame nuc box


----------



## Steve in PA (Jan 26, 2015)

In your picture it looks like 2, 5 frame nucs stacked at 90 degree angle. You could try swapping them. That usually moves the foragers to the box in the original location.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

that's what I would suggest. Or put the hive with the fewest foragers next to a very busy hive


----------



## bill1111 (Jun 24, 2012)

These two splits came from two hives you can’t see , 10 feet away.
This was done due to the fact at 75 years old , am trying Warre hives for less wt. 
One split lots of activity 
One split not
The nuc boxes are crossways to take frames from a deep and move them into a Warre.
Both splits done the same day , 12 days ago..
Looking for a plan to help the split not doing as well.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes, safe and easy way here... so long as you can find queens.
Goto strong hive, remove frames of open larva and inspect to be very sure queen is not on them. Take those frames and shake or brush the bees off of them onto the lid of the hive needing a boost. The older bees will fly back home, they youngest bees will crawl down into hive entrance.

This way, the split stays in place, no confusion for it or loss.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

I've gotta try that. Sounds quicker than the bucket method.


----------

